# Spaceliner's home



## Bike Mike (Oct 14, 2017)

Brought this home today. Can't wait to ride this tomorrow.


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Oct 14, 2017)

Very Nice!  Looks like he needs a girlfriend .  Here's my happy couple, a 1961 JC Higgins Flightliner and a 1964 Sears Spaceliner


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 14, 2017)

The K-CODE Kid said:


> Very Nice!  Looks like he needs a girlfriend .  Here's my happy couple, a 1961 JC Higgins Flightliner and a 1964 Sears Spaceliner View attachment 692377 View attachment 692378



Nice pair


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 14, 2017)

This bike came from the original owner who got it for Christmas 1963 His  parents saved all the literature and pedal wrench. Even had the allstate tires.


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Oct 14, 2017)

Now that's SWEET NECTAR!  My girls bike also had the AllStates on it.  Hey it looks like he had a sister it looks like a girls Spaceliner in the picture as well.

Superb find sir.


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 14, 2017)

The K-CODE Kid said:


> Now that's SWEET NECTAR!  My girls bike also had the AllStates on it.  Hey it looks like he had a sister it looks like a girls Spaceliner in the picture as well.
> 
> Superb find sir.



Appreciate your comment. Now to put some miles on it and add a couple of tasteful accessories. I just put NASA valve stem caps since this is a Spaceliner and I'm thankful to work in the aerospace industry that supports NASA.


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 15, 2017)

The K-CODE Kid said:


> Very Nice!  Looks like he needs a girlfriend .  Here's my happy couple, a 1961 JC Higgins Flightliner and a 1964 Sears Spaceliner View attachment 692377 View attachment 692378



A picture of your two bikes was very influential on my pursuing a Spaceliner. Honest


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 15, 2017)

The K-CODE Kid said:


> Very Nice!  Looks like he needs a girlfriend .  Here's my happy couple, a 1961 JC Higgins Flightliner and a 1964 Sears Spaceliner View attachment 692377 View attachment 692378



You interested in selling that '64


----------



## BrentP (Oct 16, 2017)

That's one of the nicest condition Spaceliners I've seen. It's especially nice since it's one of the first ever to be produced for the '64 model year, and you got all the original documentation and pedal wrench.  I still have the pedal wrench I received with mine, in '64, but the documentation is long gone, unfortunately.

Yours is worthy of being added to the Spaceliner Reference photo gallery. Let me know when you get a chance to take some good pics from a variety of angles.


----------



## BrentP (Oct 16, 2017)

The K-CODE Kid said:


> Very Nice!  Looks like he needs a girlfriend .  Here's my happy couple, a 1961 JC Higgins Flightliner and a 1964 Sears Spaceliner View attachment 692378



Interesting. What's the rack on the ladies Spaceliner from?


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 16, 2017)

BrentP said:


> That's one of the nicest condition Spaceliners I've seen. It's especially nice since it's one of the first ever to be produced for the '64 model year, and you got all the original documentation and pedal wrench.  I still have the pedal wrench I received with mine, in '64, but the documentation is long gone, unfortunately.
> 
> Yours is worthy of being added to the Spaceliner Reference photo gallery. Let me know when you get a chance to take some good pics from a variety of angles.



Such a compliment to post pics to your gallery. Ill gladly take angle pics soon.


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Oct 16, 2017)

BrentP said:


> Interesting. What's the rack on the ladies Spaceliner from?



Nice eye!  That is from a 1963-1966 Murray Astro Flite with the hard to find round pop-up light which I think looks killer.  Plus,  and I couldn't find a Ladies Spaceliner rack.


----------



## BrentP (Oct 16, 2017)

The K-CODE Kid said:


> Nice eye!  That is from a 1963-1966 Murray Astro Flite with the hard to find round pop-up light which I think looks killer.  Plus,  and I couldn't find a Ladies Spaceliner rack.



Nice. It looks good. It adds a bit of pizzazz versus the stock rack.


----------

